# ahonda en los motivos + volver a fundirse



## vannaquimis

Hola  ,
ho bisogno dei vostri più che graditi consigli.
Ho tradotto questa frase:

"_El libro *ahonda *en los motivos que llevan a B. a *volver a fundirse* en el traje que tanto le costò dejar."_

nel modo seguente:

"Il libro *analizza in profondità * i motivi che portano B. a *riprendere * il costume da cui gli costò tanto separarsi."

Vi vengono in mente dei termini più appropriati?

Grazie mille


----------



## pollon82

Un'ipotesi di traduzione (non conoscendo il contesto, azzardo un pochino l'interpretazione:

"il libro approfondisce i motivi (o le ragioni) che portano B. a ritornare ad indossare l'abito (o vestito) che gli era costato così tanto smettere"

Spero sia d'aiuto


ciaoooooo


----------



## Cecilio

Mi sembra che l'espressione "volver a fundirse en" ha un senso abbastanza metaforico, non è un'espresione naturale in spagnolo. Forse una traduzione como "riprendere" o "tornare a indossare" non esprime il senso letterario della frase originale.

Usi di "fundirse en": per esempio, in Spagna diremmo "Ellos se fundieron en un abrazo", con un senso molto espressivo. Due persone si sciogliono (?) in una.


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Mi sembra che l'espressione "volver a fundirse en" abbia un senso abbastanza metaforico, non è un'espresione naturale in spagnolo. Forse una traduzione come "riprendere" o "tornare a indossare" non esprime il senso letterario della frase originale.
> 
> Usi di "fundirse en": per esempio, in Spagna diremmo "Ellos se fundieron en un abrazo", con un senso molto espressivo. Due persone si (sciolgono) fondono in una.


Piccole correzioni... In tutti i casi, bravo Cecilio, il tuo italiano è ottimo


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *Cecilio*
> Mi sembra che l'espressione "volver a fundirse en" abbia un senso abbastanza metaforico, non è un'espressione naturale in spagnolo. Forse una traduzione come "riprendere" o "tornare a indossare" non esprime il senso letterario della frase originale.
> 
> Usi di "fundirse en": per esempio, in Spagna diremmo "Ellos se fundieron en un abrazo", con un senso molto espressivo. Due persone si (sciolgono) fondono in un.
> Piccole correzioni... In tutti i casi, bravo Cecilio, il tuo italiano è ottimo


----------



## sabrinita85

Claudine2006 said:
			
		

> Due persone si (sciolgono) fondono in un.


In "un" che?


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> In "un" che?


Abbraccio...


----------



## sabrinita85

Ma no, io credo che Cecilio si stesse riferendo al fatto che due persone si fondono in una... ma magari mi sbaglio.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Mi sembra che l'espressione "volver a fundirse en" ha un senso abbastanza metaforico, non è un'espresione naturale in spagnolo. Forse una traduzione como "riprendere" o "tornare a indossare" non esprime il senso letterario della frase originale.
> 
> Usi di "fundirse en": per esempio, in Spagna diremmo "Ellos se fundieron en un abrazo", con un senso molto espressivo. Due persone si sciogliono (?) in una.


 
Credevo volesse tradurre la frase "Ellos se fundieron en un abrazo" = Due persone si sciolgono in un (abbraccio). Solo lui può chiarire il dubbio.


----------



## Cecilio

Sì, si sciogliono in un abbraccio, come in italiano. Ma è una espressione letteraria, non si direbbe in un contesto colloquiale.

Adesso parliamo di "abrazos". In spagnolo è normale finire una lettera con l'espressione "un abrazo". Si dice qualcosa simile in italiano?

E adesso una anecdota. Una volta mi hanno inviato un e-mail e l'ultima frase era, per errore, la seguente:

"Te envío un brazo".

Qui manca qualcosa!


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Sì, si sciogliono in un abbraccio, come in italiano. Ma è una espressione letteraria, non si direbbe in un contesto colloquiale.
> 
> Adesso parliamo di "abrazos". In spagnolo è normale finire una lettera con l'espressione "un abrazo". Si dice qualcosa di simile in italiano?
> 
> E adesso un aneddoto. Una volta mi hanno inviato un'e-mail e l'ultima frase era, per errore, la seguente:
> 
> "Te envío un brazo".
> 
> Qui manca qualcosa!


Si può terminare una lettera dicendo "un abbraccio".
Il tuo aneddoto è un poco macabro, ma incisivo. Hai per caso notato qualche file di dimensioni enormi insieme alla mail?


----------



## sabrinita85

SCIOLGONO!!! no sciogliono 

Sì, certo, anche noi, a volte, usiamo "un (forte) abbraccio" nelle lettere informali.



> Te envìo un brazo


 Juas  pobre... ti voleva così bene???


----------



## nicmizar

In Italiano mi sembra più corretto dire "fondersi in un abbraccio" piuttosto che "sciogliersi in un abbraccio".
Il verbo _fondersi_ rende bene il senso di "fare un tutt'uno con un'altra persona", dunque si tratta di un abbraccio molto forte!
Invece il verbo _sciogliersi_ è più connesso con frasi come "sciogliersi in un pianto", mentre nel contesto di un abbraccio direi "sciogliere un abbraccio" per intendere che due persone hanno appena smesso di abbracciarsi.

Tornando alla domanda di vannaquimis e visto che anche in Spagnolo il verbo "fundirse" ha un significato particolare, io tradurrei proprio così:

_El libro *ahonda *en los motivos que llevan a B. a *volver a fundirse* en el traje que tanto le costò dejar_

_Il libro affonda nelle ragioni che portano B. a fondersi di nuovo con l'abito che le era tanto costato abbandonare_

Chiaramente anche il verbo _affonda _è usato in senso figurato e metaforico


----------



## nuevoestudiante

vannaquimis said:
			
		

> Hola  ,
> ho bisogno dei vostri più che graditi consigli.
> Ho tradotto questa frase:
> 
> "_El libro *ahonda *en los motivos que llevan a B. a *volver a fundirse* en el traje que tanto le costò dejar."_
> 
> nel modo seguente:
> 
> "Il libro *analizza in profondità *i motivi che portano B. a *riprendere *il costume da cui gli costò tanto separarsi."
> 
> Vi vengono in mente dei termini più appropriati?
> 
> Grazie mille


 


" Il libro indaga a fondo sulle ragioni che conducono B. a reindossare quell'abito (_a reinterpretare quella funzione)_ che già tanto gli costò dismettere."


======================

*Nec spe nec metu*


----------



## Cecilio

nuevoestudiante said:
			
		

> " Il libro indaga a fondo sulle ragioni che conducono B. a reindossare quell'abito (_a reinterpretare quella funzione)_ che già tanto gli costò dismettere."
> 
> Ma nel senso originale de "traje" non c'è questa idea di abito/costume (spagnolo "hábito", "costumbre").
> 
> 
> 
> ======================
> 
> *Nec spe nec metu*


----------



## nicmizar

nuevoestudiante said:
			
		

> " Il libro indaga a fondo sulle ragioni che conducono B. a reindossare quell'abito (_a reinterpretare quella funzione)_ che già tanto gli costò dismettere."


 
Se in spagnolo sono usati due termini in senso metaforico (ahondar e fundir) che hanno lo stesso senso traslato anche in Italiano, perchè forzare una traduzione che appiattisce la scelta lessicale dello scrittore?


----------



## JezWkyAn

Cecilio said:


> .....adesso una anecdota. Una volta mi hanno inviato un e-mail e l'ultima frase era, per errore, la seguente:
> .......



Non sarebbe *una e-mail?*


----------



## claudine2006

JezWkyAn said:


> Non sarebbe *una e-mail?*


Sì, in italiano e-mail è femminile (da "lettera"). Mentre in spagnolo è maschile (da "correo electrónico").


----------

